# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess where are they from?

## Georgewalley



----------


## Jovialis

Another garbage quality t-roll thread.

There's no possible way of verifying it.

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Another garbage quality t-roll thread.
> 
> There's no possible way of verifying it.


they are either Greeks or Albanians. they drink that instant coffee called frape, if you see their coffees. Frappe is a mostly Greek tradition embraced lately by Albanians also

----------


## firetown

This whole sub forum appears to encourage posts based on nationalism. Not much to do with genetics.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

I'm going for Malta or Turkey

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Maybe Roma people!? Yes , I would say it 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Georgewalley

Reveal: They're Greeks

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Reveal: They're Greeks


I’ve never seen any greek dude that looks alike these ones 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Reveal: They're Greeks


I said they could be either Greeks or Albanians. You are saying they are Greeks. Phenotypically to me they look Southern Albanians. So the story could be they are either Albanian emigrants, or Arvanitab which is old Albanian emigrants and there are a lot of them.

----------


## Angela

As Jovialis said, a useless t-roll thread.

Perhaps threads like this should be deleted

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> I’ve never seen any greek dude that looks alike these ones 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


Yup, at least based on my visit to Argolis they would immediately stand out. Those damn unibrows...

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> As Jovialis said, a useless t-roll thread.
> 
> Perhaps threads like this should be deleted


Nah, unless a thread is inflammatory or off-topic it should never be deleted.

----------


## Georgewalley

> I said they could be either Greeks or Albanians. You are saying they are Greeks. Phenotypically to me they look Southern Albanians. So the story could be they are either Albanian emigrants, or Arvanitab which is old Albanian emigrants and there are a lot of them.


Well, Greece and Albania shares borders and human migration knows no lines. No one in Europe today will be fully something once you go back 20 or more generations. Differences are there and a crowd of Greeks would look different from a crowd of Albanians but saying they can't be Greeks because their phenotypes are present in Albania makes 0 sense. Southern Albanians absorbed some Greek groups and Northern Greeks assimilated some Albanians, people didn't change but borders did. They're genetically, geographically to a lesser extent culturally and climate vise share a lot in common.

----------


## Yetos

> they are either Greeks or Albanians. they drink that instant coffee called frape, if you see their coffees. Frappe is a mostly Greek tradition embraced lately by Albanians also


*it is not frappes, it is freddo espresso,*
distinguish among this two,

one man has Albanian look,
distinguish by ears and hands.
the one infront the door,





*see the difference*

----------


## Angela

> Nah, unless a thread is inflammatory or off-topic it should never be deleted.


Your definition of inflammatory may be different than ours. 

Neither do I care about your opinion.

----------


## Jovialis

> Nah, unless a thread is inflammatory or off-topic it should never be deleted.


Says the fake ashkenazi jew, who is obsessed with nordicism, and eugenics.

----------


## Teegurr

Yeah, I totally agree!

----------

